# Power Mac G4 no boot. How to test power supply?



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking at a Power Mac G4 with a 24 pin logic board connector on the power supply. I cannot find the pinout diagram to test this power supply. Does anyone know what pins I need to check the voltage trickle?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=95064

Should be there, not since 2003 have I opened a G4 :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=pinconmth_mac_g4_power_22


----------

